# cold weather shipping



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm having a guitar shipped from Regina up to La Ronge here in sask.It will be shipped under a bus as freight.I'm worried about the top splitting in the cold dry temps we get here.Should i invest in a case with a humidipack or will it be fine in the cardboard box?This is a discontinued model and if it were to have a top split i would be hard pressed to find another one.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

xuthal said:


> I'm having a guitar shipped from Regina up to La Ronge here in sask.It will be *shipped under a bus as freight*.I'm worried about the top splitting in the cold dry temps we get here.Should i invest in a case with a humidipack or will it be fine in the cardboard box?This is a discontinued model and if it were to have a top split i would be hard pressed to find another one.



kqoct There is this song, and video --- called United Breaks Guitars.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Guitars that get shipped to stores spend a day or two in UPS and Fedex trucks in cardboard boxes and most of them are just fine. The key word there is most. 

Two things to improve your odds if you do go ahead with it - keep an eye on the weather forecasts and try to get it shipped during a mild period, and resist the temptation to open it as soon as it arrives. Let it come up to room tempterature slowly in the box.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct There is this song, and video --- called United Breaks Guitars.


No other choice,the *** in Regina will only ship through STC bus lines.Should i be worried about it too much?I would think they would pack it very well considering how it will be shipped.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well the ONLY thing in life I have had "cold" experience with is my luggage on a plane from Toronto back to Thunder Bay in winter. From +10, 45mins later, -30. I had a dental device in my luggage, it was powder when it got to Thunder Bay. Cold can do some fair damage when there is also motion involved. I would go with the hard case if it was me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I assume you are talking about an acoustic. My advice: Ship it in a case and allow 24hrs for it to adjust back to room temp before opening the case.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I assume you are talking about an acoustic. My advice: Ship it in a case and allow 24hrs for it to adjust back to room temp before opening the case.


What would you say would be the safest(and cheapest)?I don't have alot of money laying around for a case i won't even use,besides i already have one i intend to use for storage.I think a chip board case could work and wouldn't put me overboard as long as it's a sturdy one.
What ya think?


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just don't do it!!!!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

rcargs96 said:


> Just don't do it!!!!


Not many options except drive from La Ronge to Regina,thats pretty much a half the province trip down then back again.
I'm poor so the cheapest way is best,but i don't want to risk ruining my guitar before i even had the chance to play it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

xuthal said:


> Not many options except drive from La Ronge to Regina,thats pretty much a half the province trip down then back again.
> I'm poor so the cheapest way is best,but i don't want to risk ruining my guitar before i even had the chance to play it.


This is from L&M?

RENT a case  You can rent one of those cases that COULD survive a United Airlines baggage handler  and return it by the same shipping means in a day. Probably only cost you 5 bucks for a week  and the cost of return shipping.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Trippy but cool!I'll ask them tomorrow when their answering emails and not worrying about which club to hit tonight:sport-smiley-002:
Great tip,thanks keeper


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

If the guitar doesnt have a nitro finish your odds are better. I always wait for a break in temps even if it means an extra month. Also have them put a humidifier such as the dampit in...its soft rubber and wont damage anything. Finally......DONT TAKE IT OUT OF THE CARTON FOR 24 HOURS. Patience is the key.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I ship guitars all over by Bus. I like the bus. In most cases they don't ride under the bus any more, they ride in little 'pups' towed behind the bus. One reason I like the bus, is that I can take the instrument to the bus myself and then they put it on the bus and it travels (in most cases) directly to the destination where they take it off the bus and put it on a shelf in a nice warm depot and don't touch it till you come to get it. NO freezing delivery trucks rattling around the city at either end. Leave it for a day at the depot and then go get it. I don't think a case will offer any significant advantage. It's going to freeze anyway. I receive guitars at freezing temperatures in UPS trucks several times a month. The majority of my guitars sell for between $3K and $10K. I've never had a cold-related problem with these instruments.

Just make sure you have a proper humidity control program in your home with any good instrument.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

If you're talking about an expensive guitar, I certainly wouldn't take the risk. Even in a good case. Acoustic guitars are fragile, except maybe for the bad ones, which are often overbuilt.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

have your mom or girlfriend knit a nice guitar cozy and have it put on the guitar before shipping!
:smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Well i sent out the final payment this afternoon.Going to be a warm week here in sask.I told them to include a couple of these when it's on the road: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5P0_irwOPI
Should be fine,going to be triple boxedkkjuw


----------

